# Where to park in Kilkenny



## TarfHead (22 Mar 2006)

In a few weeks I'll be driving from Dublin to East Cork via Kilkenny & Dungarvan. At Kilkenny, I'd like to stop off for a bite to eat.

As I have scant knowledge of the layout of the Marble City, can anyone advise where's the best place to get parking, e.g. a multi-storey in walking distance of High Street or John Street ?

Thanks


----------



## Miner (22 Mar 2006)

There's a multi storey car park on the high street just opposite the BOI and alternatively at the back of BOI/Dunnes theres a large car park also.


----------



## Leo (22 Mar 2006)

There's another multi-storey opposite the Ormonde Hotel with an entrance off Patrick St. near the junction with the Parade.

What way are you driving from Dublin, via Carlow or Athy?

Decent map on [broken link removed].
Leo


----------



## Carpenter (22 Mar 2006)

Market Cross multi storey is very handy and is quite cheap- only about 60 cent per hour.  The corporation also have (what was anyway) a free car park, but it's a few minutes walk from the town, it's to the right at the first set of light AFAIR.  If you're in town early morning or late evening you can get parking in front of the castle but you're restricted to a max. no. of hours.


----------



## nelly (22 Mar 2006)

stop off in Carlow instead- much nicer town - not just cause thats where i am from!!
kilkenny - you could be lucky parking at the Castle or else there is the dunnes stores car park, - get over the bridge and immediatly turn right, there are always parking spaces in dunnes.


----------



## Carpenter (22 Mar 2006)

Nelly, I have tried without success to get over my dislike for the layout/ traffic chaos that can be Carlow at times!  Enlighten me about Carlow's charms...


----------



## Ruth (22 Mar 2006)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> In a few weeks I'll be driving from Dublin to East Cork via Kilkenny & Dungarvan. At Kilkenny, I'd like to stop off for a bite to eat.
> 
> As I have scant knowledge of the layout of the Marble City, can anyone advise where's the best place to get parking, e.g. a multi-storey in walking distance of High Street or John Street ?
> 
> Thanks


 
I've a great idea! As you come down John Street, keep an eye out for Langton's pub, they own a free spacious car park to the rear of the premises. You could go in there for a bite to eat and then have a  mosey up the town. 
There's also loads of free parking at the city Library (on John's Quay) building opposite Dunnes Stores car park.

hth
Ruth


----------



## TarfHead (23 Mar 2006)

Thanks for all the advice.

And thank you Ruth, you nailed where I intended to eat and now that I know they have a car-park, that's that sorted !


----------



## Thrifty (23 Mar 2006)

I always find the car park at the Library full during the day. In fact popped in for 5 minutes to drop back books and got my one and thankfully only parking ticket. During the week dunnes is good but Saturdays can be full. If going mid-week any of the above suggestions good.


----------



## TarfHead (23 Mar 2006)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> Nelly, I have tried without success to get over my dislike for the layout/ traffic chaos that can be Carlow at times..


 
Hear, hear !

I once had a row with my brother who claimed that Carlow had a bypass. IMHO if there are multiple traffic lights and speed bumps, it's not a bypass !


----------



## TarfHead (24 Mar 2006)

Leo said:
			
		

> There's another multi-storey opposite the Ormonde Hotel with an entrance off Patrick St. near the junction with the Parade.
> 
> What way are you driving from Dublin, via Carlow or Athy?
> 
> ...



Can I pick your brain some more on this ?
As stated earlier, my knowledge of Kilkenny city is poor; we would normally take the bypass. Heading straight in from the Dublin/Carlow side I assume, looking at the map on SoftGuides, that to be the Dublin Road ?

To get to Langtons, I should then take a left on to John Street ?
And then Langtons is on the left side of John Street before I cross the river ? And if I want to go to Marble City Bar instead, it's over the bridge and right onto Hight Street ?

Any one-way restrictions I should be aware of ?
Thanks for your help


----------



## ribena (24 Mar 2006)

Correct for Langtons, turn left on the Dublin Road for John Street and halfway down the street there is a small junction just before Langtons, turn left (Maudlin Street) and the car park for Langtons is just there on the right.  Not too sure about Marble City?  Is that on High Street, a red pub near the end of High Street??  If it is where I'm thinking of you could park in the Market Cross shopping centre (turn right over the bridge at John Street, around by Dunnes and turn right at the traffic lights and an immediate left in to Market Cross car park.  High Street is one way.


----------



## Ruth (24 Mar 2006)

ribena said:
			
		

> Correct for Langtons, turn left on the Dublin Road for John Street and halfway down the street there is a small junction just before Langtons, turn left (Maudlin Street) and the car park for Langtons is just there on the right.  Not too sure about Marble City?  Is that on High Street, a red pub near the end of High Street??  If it is where I'm thinking of you could park in the Market Cross shopping centre (turn right over the bridge at John Street, around by Dunnes and turn right at the traffic lights and an immediate left in to Market Cross car park.  High Street is one way.



Correct - Marble City is on High Street. 
There is no one way system on High Street btw


----------

